# gold tinted steel blue male with double tail



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

i bought a gold steel blue male sunday. i have never seen one with his colors before. is that color combo unusual or have i just not been paying enough attention?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its possible to have one of those colors, sure! Usually, in chain stores like walmarts and petsmarts, you mostly see blues and reds, but many color combos are common.

The "rarer" color combinations are TRUE greens and TRUE purples, which are very hard to breed 

Can we get a picture?! <3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I second this! Picture, picture!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Me want to see picture too! =D


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

I've never seen those colors - we _NEED_ a picture LOL


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Picture!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*Rhythmic pounding of table* Pic-ture! Pic-ture! Pic-ture!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Now you're just spamming her Sakura! :lol:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

or him I don't know


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

But I really wanna see!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Me too XD! But we must be patient and wait


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sigh, I know I know. I was never very patient though. And now there's a pretty fish involved so I'm even less patient.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! I can see that!


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

just as soon as my husband fixes my laptop ill post pics of ra


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

regalesse said:


> just as soon as my husband fixes my laptop ill post pics of ra


Ra? Like the Egyptian god of the sun? I like it.  Okay, I'll be patient and wait. ;-)


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

yes thats 5 points for figuring out his name. he looks like the sun is shining on him, i thought the name was fitting.

these posts were made using my psp. if my camera and it were compatible the pics would be up by now.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

The way tech is today, I'm surprised they aren't compatible. Don't worry, take your time.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

With a name like that, I _really_ want to see pictues :lol:
And I was telling you to be patient Sakura...  But yes, take your time! The fruit of waiting is always sweeter XD


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Sorry we're hounding you regalesse! But me loves the doubletails!


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Sounds like a very interesting colour combo, can't wait to see him


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> With a name like that, I _really_ want to see pictues :lol:
> And I was telling you to be patient Sakura...  But yes, take your time! The fruit of waiting is always sweeter XD


I know, I'm such a hypocrite, huh? ;-) Hurry up but take your time. Hehehe, no wonder people around me always look confused.

Good statement Julie! :-D


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

well, now that my laptop is back up and working lets have a look at him.


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

the gold tinting is really only visible in good lighting but you can still see it. he really is quite pretty for a petco fish. you can see why i did not leave him there.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He is so gorgeous. I love his coloring.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah, I can die happy now that I've seen these pictures! He's handsome and so regal looking! He seems to have some fin issues though, what is that?


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

His colouring is amazing, good find


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

ah wow XD great find! XD i saw a yellow one at the local pet store today D: man ive been thinking of him all night XD i think ill go back tomorrow (fingers crossed hes still there XD)


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

i left him there for an hour and the nagging gut feeling that he should have been comming with me made me go back. he is one of four that i have and would not trade him


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

Grr...why do I keep looking at betta pics? If I keep doing this, I'll end up with 50 fish. XD 

Ra looks beautiful.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Seriously, this guy was a Petco fish? I thought he was an aquabid boy. Your Petco gets some good stock. I bet he'd be a good breeder. He's super handsome and fits his name well.


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

yes he really is apetco buy. and to answer the quesstion with the fin issues, he was tail bitting in the store. i have not seen him do it since he has come home but hopefully the fins will regrow given time. i am thinking of breeding him. i have a metalic blue halfmoon tail female that i think would be appropriate to go with him. time will tell if he will be a good breeder. i have only had him a little under three weeks.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well congratulations, you have yourself one gorgeous fish. :-D If you do breed him, definitely post pics of the spawn. I might be interested.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He must have been bored or stressed in that stupid cup.. I'm sure his babies would be amazing!


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

i am conditioning him now. but i was hoping to see him start making bubble nests. he has not yet.


----------

